# touchpad 'tap' worked in 2.6.0 not in 2.6.1

## mtombs

I'm using a gateway solo 9300 with a Synaptics touchpad. Its always worked fine, kernels 2.4.x and 2.6.0. Nothing fancy in XF86Config:

```
Section "InputDevice"

  Driver       "mouse"

  Identifier   "Synaptics Touchpad"

  Option       "Device" "/dev/psaux"

  Option       "Emulate3Buttons" "on"

  Option       "Emulate3Timeout" "50"

  Option       "InputFashion" "Mouse"

  Option       "Protocol" "auto"

  Option       "Vendor" "Sysp"

  Option        "SendCoreEvents"

EndSection
```

But now the touchpad won't 'tap' like it used to. Nothing else has changed. Boot back into 2.6.0 and it works fine again. Any ideas?

----------

## wilburpan

Try installing the latest version of the Synaptics touchpad driver, located at http://w1.894.telia.com/~u89404340/touchpad/index.html. Extract the archive, and copy the driver "synaptics_drv.o" into the XFree module folder, which usually is at /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/. You will have to do this as root.

I had to do this with a kernel upgrade recently -- I think it was moving from 2.6.0 to 2.6.1.

----------

## mtombs

thanks, I'd just done a google and found that. Its working now.   :Very Happy:   A bit over-sensitive, but I believe I can adjust it.

----------

## Sleeper

Just a tip: synaptics_drv.o is present in the last stable XFree version .. 

I moved to 2.6.2_rc1 yesterday, and use it without a glitch

----------

